# Ralph Reichts 2: Lucasfilm erlaubt keine Witze über Kylo Ren



## Zelada (22. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ralph Reichts 2: Lucasfilm erlaubt keine Witze über Kylo Ren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ralph Reichts 2: Lucasfilm erlaubt keine Witze über Kylo Ren*


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2018)

ich hätte Kylo eher als Analogie zu den Crybabies aufgebaut, die immer nur komische Dinge behaupten und mit Kacke um sich werfen, sich für Kritiker halten und dann schmollen wenn man denen die Wahrheit sagt, z.B. dass man sich mit SJW als Totschlagargument lächerlich macht


----------



## ICamus (22. Oktober 2018)

Mir ist nicht klar, wieso Disney hier nicht mit etwas Humor reagiert hat.


----------



## Cobar (22. Oktober 2018)

"Kylo Ren ist in der Fanszene ein umstrittener Charakter, den Lucasfilm wohl nicht gerne dem Spott preisgibt."

Denn dazu braucht er keine Hilfe. Das bekommt er selbst mehr als gut hin!


----------



## golani79 (22. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hätte Kylo eher als Analogie zu den Crybabies aufgebaut, die immer nur komische Dinge behaupten und mit Kacke um sich werfen, sich für Kritiker halten und dann schmollen wenn man denen die Wahrheit sagt, z.B. dass man sich mit SJW als Totschlagargument lächerlich macht



Kannst du den Schmarrn nicht einfach mal wegbleiben lassen?
Musst du das in 99.9% deiner Postings einbauen?

Langsam nervts echt -.-


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke, wenn man einen Witz über Star Wars macht, sollte man auch lieber eine bekannte Figur nehmen...


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hätte Kylo eher als Analogie zu den Crybabies aufgebaut, die immer nur komische Dinge behaupten und mit Kacke um sich werfen, sich für Kritiker halten und dann schmollen wenn man denen die Wahrheit sagt, z.B. dass man sich mit SJW als Totschlagargument lächerlich macht


Warum musst du eigentlich dauernd so ziemlich jeden Post mit Politik befüllen? Das hat hier nun wirklich nichts zu suchen. 



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn man einen Witz über Star Wars macht, sollte man auch lieber eine bekannte Figur nehmen...


Unbekannt ist Kylo Ren ja nun wirklich nicht. Aber als Antagonist ist er einfach nur n Witz.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum musst du eigentlich dauernd so ziemlich jeden Post mit Politik befüllen? Das hat hier nun wirklich nichts zu suchen.



Macht die "Gegenseite" doch genauso, ja sogar noch deutlich penetranter


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Macht die "Gegenseite" doch genauso, ja sogar noch deutlich penetranter



Nur weil es andere machen, muss man es nicht genauso machen. ^^ Man muss ja nicht zu jedem Unfug sein politisches Statement abgeben.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (22. Oktober 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hätte Kylo eher als Analogie zu den Crybabies aufgebaut, die immer nur komische Dinge behaupten und mit Kacke um sich werfen, sich für Kritiker halten und dann schmollen wenn man denen die Wahrheit sagt, z.B. dass man sich mit SJW als Totschlagargument lächerlich macht


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: wenn man das SJW weglässt trifft das haargenau auf viele deiner eigenen Kommentare zu - du neigst auch dazu, andere sofort in einer Schublade zu entsorgen, wenn dir ihre Aussage nicht passt; von dem her würde ich nicht zu laut spotten.
Wie es die Russen so treffend sagen: zerschlage nicht den Spiegel, nur weil er dir deine eigene Fratze zeigt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Unbekannt ist Kylo Ren ja nun wirklich nicht. Aber als Antagonist ist er einfach nur n Witz.


Wohl wahr !
Als ich Ep7 sah und dann den Helm abnahm platzte es laut aus mir heraus:
"Alter, setz den Helm sofort wieder auf"
Nun ja, es gab einen Mörderlacher im Kino, ich hatte da wohl einigen aus der Seele gesprochen.


----------



## suggysug (22. Oktober 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wohl wahr !
> Als ich Ep7 sah und dann den Helm abnahm platzte es laut aus mir heraus:
> "Alter, setz den Helm sofort wieder auf"
> Nun ja, es gab einen Mörderlacher im Kino, ich hatte da wohl einigen aus der Seele gesprochen.



Und vermutlich ein weiterer Grund ihn nicht noch weiter lächerlich zu machen als er ohnehin schon ist ^^.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wohl wahr !
> Als ich Ep7 sah und dann den Helm abnahm platzte es laut aus mir heraus:
> "Alter, setz den Helm sofort wieder auf"
> Nun ja, es gab einen Mörderlacher im Kino, ich hatte da wohl einigen aus der Seele gesprochen.


Auch wenn ich nix gegen Kylo Ren bzw. den Darsteller hab und ich keine Probleme hab ihn als tauglichen Antagonisten zu sehen, ich muss zugegebenermaßen über deine Situationsumschreibung schmunzeln. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2018)

Klar sieht Kylo Ren nicht grad wie das personalisierte Böse aus - aber wenn man es richtig ernst nimmt, macht das auch Sinn, da er ja an sich zuerst einer der "Guten" war. Ich hätte es wiederum lächerlich gefunden, wenn er schon als junger Jedi-Anwärter ausgesehen hätte wie ein Schläger aus dem Kosovo oder so...     Ich finde es allgemein gar nicht verkehrt, dass da nicht nur "Models" mitspielen - das nervt bei anderen Filmen wiederum mächtig. Aber ich kann auch verstehen, das er das Ziel von Lächerlichkeiten geworden ist


----------



## suggysug (22. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar sieht Kylo Ren nicht grad wie das personalisierte Böse aus - aber wenn man es richtig ernst nimmt, macht das auch Sinn, da er ja an sich zuerst einer der "Guten" war. Ich hätte es wiederum lächerlich gefunden, wenn er schon als junger Jedi-Anwärter ausgesehen hätte wie ein Schläger aus dem Kosovo oder so...     Ich finde es allgemein gar nicht verkehrt, dass da nicht nur "Models" mitspielen - das nervt bei anderen Filmen wiederum mächtig. Aber ich kann auch verstehen, das er das Ziel von Lächerlichkeiten geworden ist



Für mich hatte  Smaug  viel mehr Tiefe und wäre der deutlich interessantere Antagonist gewesen in den aktuellen Filmen. Man hätte ihn als Impertor ernst genommen und er hätte auch viel mehr als Sith rein gepasst als der erbärmlich Kylo Ren der mehr bemüht als gewollt wirkt. (Vermutlich soll das so sein aber ich finde es schlecht!)


----------



## golani79 (22. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Für mich hatte  Smaug  [...]



Ich glaube, du verwechselst da jetzt was 

Aber ja - den neuen SW Filmen fehlt es irgendwie an einem guten Antagonisten.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Für mich hatte  Smaug  viel mehr Tiefe und wäre der deutlich interessantere Antagonist gewesen in den aktuellen Filmen. Man hätte ihn als Impertor ernst genommen und er hätte auch viel mehr als Sith rein gepasst als der erbärmlich Kylo Ren der mehr bemüht als gewollt wirkt. (Vermutlich soll das so sein aber ich finde es schlecht!)


 Du meinst Snoke? Smaug ist doch au HdR, der Drache  


Man wollte halt offenbar einen, der nicht zu böse aussieht, weil er ja kurz vorher noch bei den "Guten" war UND auch später wieder schwankt und der guten Seite hilft. Da ist es echt schwer, die Balance zu finden.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du meinst Snoke? Smaug ist doch au HdR, der Drache


Jep, um genau zu sein aus der Vorgeschichte, der Hobbit


----------



## MrFob (22. Oktober 2018)

Naja, es waere auch uebel gewesen, einen so ernstzunehmenden Charakter einfach so durch den Kakao zu ziehen. Wie konnten sie nur, sowas wuerde ja auch sonst keiner machen.


Spoiler



Mein Favorit fuer ein Kylo Interpretation (1:53):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sv_hGITmNuo:112

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Creepy!


----------



## suggysug (22. Oktober 2018)

My my, den Namen verwechsel? An den Galgen mit ihm!:Tz tz.
Ja Snoke meinte ich ^^.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> My my, den Namen verwechsel? An den Galgen mit ihm!:Tz tz.
> Ja Snoke meinte ich ^^.


Ach, Snoke, Smaug, spielt keine Rolle, kommt eh alles aus dem Harry Potter-Universum.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## ICamus (22. Oktober 2018)

Wird wohl ein Witz der Disney noch die nächsten Jahre nachhängt.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Oktober 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Klar sieht Kylo Ren nicht grad wie das personalisierte Böse aus - aber wenn man es richtig ernst nimmt, macht das auch Sinn, da er ja an sich zuerst einer der "Guten" war.


Danke!! Das sehe ich ganz genau so!
Ehrlich gesagt fand ich ihn wirklich gut. Man darf nicht vergessen dass Disney viel mehr Filme in Planung hatte und er als Bösewicht hätte aufgebaut werden können... vor dem Hintergrund hat er meiner Meinung nach seinen Job mehr als gut gemacht.


----------



## Cobar (23. Oktober 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Danke!! Das sehe ich ganz genau so!
> Ehrlich gesagt fand ich ihn wirklich gut. Man darf nicht vergessen dass Disney viel mehr Filme in Planung hatte und er als Bösewicht hätte aufgebaut werden können... vor dem Hintergrund hat er meiner Meinung nach seinen Job mehr als gut gemacht.



Ja, es waren viel mehr Filme geplant, die aber alle soweit ich weiß nichts mehr mit Kylo Ren zu tun gehabt hätten. Es wurde eine komplett neue Trilogie geplant, Einzelfilme und sowas alles, aber darin sollte es wohl um andere Charaktere gehen und ich befürchte, dass es da eher um die "alten" Charaktere gehen sollte, weil die noch beliebt waren


----------

